# If you had to live on a bike the rest of your life?



## Matt Derrick (Jun 4, 2019)

Ok bike nerds, I'm looking at buying a new bike, ideally for bike touring. I want something that is going to last me damn near forever and confortable enough that I can spend days/weeks riding at a decent speed. not interested in mountain bikes, i want a road/hybrid bike. my budget is around 1000, so what are your suggestions?

i've heard of the classics like the surly long haul trucker, but im also curious about the troll i think it's called. I don't know much about that one or why it's different than the other surlys.


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 4, 2019)

My best bike is my 93 Trek 970, 26” rims, but’s it’s heavy, for today’s touring standards


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 4, 2019)

ByronMc said:


> My best bike is my 93 Trek 970, 26” rims, but’s it’s heavy, for today’s touring standards



my last bike had 27" wheels, and i loved it but it was a pain to find wheels/tires for. definitely shooting for 26"/700cc this time around.


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 4, 2019)

Feel the LHR, was copied from the likes of the Trek


----------



## Deleted member 25534 (Jun 4, 2019)

The Surly Troll is my dream bike, and what I'm actively trying to save for. I prefer it to the Long Haul Trucker in terms of design and versatility. I think the riding position is more comfortable, at least in my experience with similar styles. I've always preferred straighter bars to drop bars for long haul. As for the price, it's a bit steeper, about 700 more, so that's something to consider perhaps


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 4, 2019)

Max said:


> The Surly Troll is my dream bike, and what I'm actively trying to save for. I prefer it to the Long Haul Trucker in terms of design and versatility. I think the riding position is more comfortable, at least in my experience with similar styles. I've always preferred straighter bars to drop bars for long haul.



do you have any experience riding bikes with those bigger off road tires? looks like you'd go slower/be harder to pedal?

also, damn, 1700 on the surly site. *whistles*


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 4, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> my last bike had 27" wheels, and i loved it but it was a pain to find wheels/tires for. definitely shooting for 26"/700cc this time around.


26” is a real easy tire & tube to find, even at Walmart at 3am. Also a good solid 26” rim, is the strongest wheel there is! Will take photos of my Trek in a few, actually riding it today


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 4, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> do you have any experience riding bikes with those bigger off road tires? looks like you'd go slower/be harder to pedal?
> 
> also, damn, 1700 on the surly site. *whistles*


Trek made 800(800,830,850),& 900,(900, 930,950,970,) any of these can be found cheap, with the higher numbers, the better the frame tubes! Then build your bike out for touring, and you’ll go under $1000


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 4, 2019)

ByronMc said:


> Trek made 800(800,830,850),& 900,(900, 930,950,970,) any of these can be found cheap, with the higher numbers, the better the frame tubes! Then build your bike out for touring, and you’ll go under $1000


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 4, 2019)

ByronMc said:


> View attachment 50628


----------



## Deleted member 25534 (Jun 4, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> do you have any experience riding bikes with those bigger off road tires? looks like you'd go slower/be harder to pedal?
> 
> also, damn, 1700 on the surly site. *whistles*



I do, it may take a bit of getting used to at first, but in my opinion it's not a major issue. I've come to prefer the feel honestly. What I like about the Troll is that its sort of intermediate in that regard, not as big as some, but big enough for use in most off-road terrains comfortably.


----------



## Mrcharwe (Jun 4, 2019)

If you are staying mostly on road and gravel, I would stick with the LHT or the Surly Crosscheck. The crosscheck is billed as a mix between touring and road frame. The troll is awesome for bumpy dirt roads. 
As for tires, I don't think they are really that much slower up until you get around 3"+. 
2-2.5" is the sweet spot for go everywhere and ride with comfort. 

My favorite anything bike is the big dummy. Its heavy, but you can carry anything including people and other bikes. People still take them on single track. Its the SUV of the bike world. 

There are of course other brands that make good bikes but Surly is so popular because of the versatility and their relatively low price points. Salsa Fargo is a good bike but starts around $2k. The salsa Blackbrow mid tail looks good, but it starts at almost $3k. Midtails seems to be an up and coming thing, a middle ground between normal bike length and cargo bike length.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 4, 2019)

SURLY, Long Haul Trucker. Thats what I got. Affordable, not TOO fancy, and heavy duty and can hold 100lbs of gear.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jun 4, 2019)

Agree with all @Mrcharwe says, my advice is Surly Cross-Check for sure for that $.

If you can save a bit more and want to go Cadillac Lifetime Model, get it built with a Rohloff. Or if you want to be exotic, get a Thorn from the UK:

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/new-used-cycles-frames/?geoc=US
I don't have any of these because i can't spend that on a bike. i have a kind of nice folder (custom steel Swift Folder built by designer Peter Reich in Brooklyn, bought dirt cheap off craigslist while looking for my similar stolen bike), and a trashpile/junk-parts box, but very serviceable, '80s Fuji tourer, having given my nice '80s Lotus tourer to my 16 year old son. 

But i have done messengering in NYC 1980-2000 (on and off while getting several degrees and being in bands), lots of touring, and many century rides.


----------



## Mrcharwe (Jun 4, 2019)

Just to throw another cargo bike option out there.
There is a company called Portal making cargo bikes in Nepal. They are priced fairly around $900 for a cargo bike. I have never seen one in person, but they are making them as third world transportation so I imagine they are solid.
http://www.portalbikes.org/


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 4, 2019)

https://www.rivbike.com/


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jun 4, 2019)

There is also the discontinued Traveller's Check, which is a Crosscheck with two couplings that allow you to disassemble the frame and get it in a standard airline-checkable suitcase. Might want to look for a used or unsold one.

The LHT is also a very respectable choice but a bit more $.

Also might want to look at Bike Friday foldable touring bikes.


----------



## RobHASboots (Jun 4, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> Ok bike nerds, I'm looking at buying a new bike, ideally for bike touring. I want something that is going to last me damn near forever and confortable enough that I can spend days/weeks riding at a decent speed. not interested in mountain bikes, i want a road/hybrid bike. my budget is around 1000, so what are your suggestions?
> 
> i've heard of the classics like the surly long haul trucker, but im also curious about the troll i think it's called. I don't know much about that one or why it's different than the other surlys.


Surly tires are heavy.
1000 monetary units will get you a good bicycle (+ a spair intertube, and a portable pump).
Try smaller shops, bike coops, or fuckin Craigslist; never know when you'll find a 'diamond in the rough'.
I've only had Treks. They're awesome, and can take a beating. I think my current one is a 820 antelope hybrid (steel frame).
Always liked aluminum frames (as aluminium has that magical trait of NOT RUSTING) but i remember reading on STP that a steel frame is much easier to repair (weld), should some unfortunate event happen along the road.


----------



## Deleted member 24579 (Jun 4, 2019)

Here's my two cents. This is my Salsa Fargo, and I would live with this bike forever. It's my primary vehicle, and I'm on it for at least 100 miles a week. My current commute to work is about 50% road and 50% dirt. I am 100% sold on "plus size" tires, and would never go back to anything under 2.6" with 29" rims, or 2.8" with 27.5" rims. They roll over anything, and absorb the bumps really well. They add weight for sure, but you're not looking for a racing bike, and once you get moving, the centrifugal motion takes over. It's a steel frame, and the drop bars are incredibly comfortable. I also considered the Surly ECR 29+, EXCEPT they still have drop-outs on the front fork. I'm sure they'll change to through-axles eventually. Surly generally has more options for attaching racks and things than Salsa, but they are also generally much heavier. The Fargo used to be very popular for the Great Divide Mountain Bike Race, but more people are riding carbon now. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 4, 2019)

Banjo said:


> Here's my two cents. This is my Salsa Fargo, and I would live with this bike forever. It's my primary vehicle, and I'm on it for at least 100 miles a week. My current commute to work is about 50% road and 50% dirt. I am 100% sold on "plus size" tires, and would never go back to anything under 2.6" with 29" rims, or 2.8" with 27.5" rims. They roll over anything, and absorb the bumps really well. They add weight for sure, but you're not looking for a racing bike, and once you get moving, the centrifugal motion takes over. It's a steel frame, and the drop bars are incredibly comfortable. I also considered the Surly ECR 29+, EXCEPT they still have drop-outs on the front fork. I'm sure they'll change to through-axles eventually. Surly generally has more options for attaching racks and things than Salsa, but they are also generally much heavier. The Fargo used to be very popular for the Great Divide Mountain Bike Race, but more people are riding carbon now. Hope this is helpful.



thannk you for that, i saw a good looking salsa on ebay today for about 1k that looked pretty good. my question for you is how tall are you? not sure if it matters, but 29" rims sounds HUGE, like, i can't imagine riding anything bigger than my last bike that had 27" rims.


----------



## RobHASboots (Jun 4, 2019)

RobHASboots said:


> Surly tires are heavy.
> 1000 monetary units will get you a good bicycle (+ a spair intertube, and a portable pump).
> Try smaller shops, bike coops, or fuckin Craigslist; never know when you'll find a 'diamond in the rough'.
> I've only had Treks. They're awesome, and can take a beating. I think my current one is a 820 antelope hybrid (steel frame).
> Always liked aluminum frames (as aluminium has that magical trait of NOT RUSTING) but i remember reading on STP that a steel frame is much easier to repair (weld), should some unfortunate event happen along the road.


*spare... i meant 'spare'.
Booklearnin.


----------



## Deleted member 24579 (Jun 4, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> thannk you for that, i saw a good looking salsa on ebay today for about 1k that looked pretty good. my question for you is how tall are you? not sure if it matters, but 29" rims sounds HUGE, like, i can't imagine riding anything bigger than my last bike that had 27" rims.


I'm about 5'9" on a good day, with about a 31-32" inseam. I ride a medium on most bikes (or 56-57 cm on road frames). Ultimately, whatever you're comfortable with is the right choice. The main thing for me is the comfort and stability of mountain bike tires, and the ability to go down any random dirt road or trail I happen to find (or, even, straight across a plowed field). I find that bigger wheels and tires also roll over and absorb bumps a lot better than, say, a 700cc road or gravel tires. Those bumps really add up after multiple hours/days on the bike - especially if you're on a non-suspension bike. If I'm going to be rolling on asphalt for a long distance, then I pump up the 2.6" tires to the max, and those things roll like crazy. If I'm going to be off road, I lower the pressure quite a bit and they are super cushy. Of course, this is all just my humble opinion.....


----------



## Deleted member 24579 (Jun 5, 2019)

Max said:


> The Surly Troll is my dream bike, and what I'm actively trying to save for. I prefer it to the Long Haul Trucker in terms of design and versatility. I think the riding position is more comfortable, at least in my experience with similar styles. I've always preferred straighter bars to drop bars for long haul. As for the price, it's a bit steeper, about 700 more, so that's something to consider perhaps


The Troll is pretty awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 24579 (Jun 5, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> https://www.rivbike.com/


Very cool bikes.


----------



## Deleted member 24579 (Jun 5, 2019)

Mrcharwe said:


> Just to throw another cargo bike option out there.
> There is a company called Portal making cargo bikes in Nepal. They are priced fairly around $900 for a cargo bike. I have never seen one in person, but they are making them as third world transportation so I imagine they are solid.
> http://www.portalbikes.org/


Damn, those are cool.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jun 5, 2019)

Well, since we are posting lots of things out of Matt's budget, one more: build up a bike on a Velo Orange Campeur or Polyvalent frame. Old-school touring geometry, nice work, many options.

https://velo-orange.com/collections/campeur/products/vo-campeur-frame
They also sell lots of hard-to-find stuff, like a Francophile Rivendell. They have a custom parts line that they manufacture and import, many useful touring items included.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jun 5, 2019)

Also, my main non-bike bike-touring recommendation: Carradice saddlebags. 

https://www.carradice.co.uk/bags/saddlebags/originals-nelson-longflap-saddlebag
I have had this Nelson Long-Flap for maybe 20 years, still going strong though the straps have been replaced. Can fit about as much as average 3-day pack backpack. All i need for 2-3 days on the bike, besides bedding in dry bag strapped to the outside of saddlebag if on folder, or on rack on tourer. I have a support bracket for it that attaches to the seat-rails and prevents sagginess.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 5, 2019)

Hell yea Matt glad you want to get back into biking! Might as well have a bike on the back of the Prius! 👍 +Bike=

Having only 1 bike for the rest of eternity is a hard decision to make. Ive had everything from 20" Bmx, 24" Bmx cruiser, 26" mountain, 29" mountain, fixie road, and other road bike combos. My advice is this; ask yourself what are you going to do with the bike? Short tour, long tour, day tour? Mostly pavement? Lots of gravel? This all comes into question, as you already know. My suggestion is to go to a bike shop and ride a few bikes for free, different styles. See what you really like. Then search Craigslist or FB marketplace for a style of bike you want. People tend to go buy a new bike and then not ride it and sell it for a fraction of the cost of new. This way you can upgrade parts on a "used" bike to your liking without having to basically throw brand new parts away. 

I prefer 26" tires for many reasons already said. 29" tires are just goofy and unnecessary. Don't buy 29" tire bike. I also prefer the ergonomics of a more mountain bike style bike. These 2 personal preferences of mine are because I like riding gravel and dirt. I've road some distance on pavement on 26"x2.5" dirt tires, and its deff not as efficient as a skinny gravel tire, but it's managable. Just air them up good. It's nice being able to roll over rocks on the road and not worry about your tires popping. Plus you can ramp up curbs and blast over train tracks without worry. 

You can put any handle bar on any bike pretty much with the right parts. Being able to change your grip position when touring is a must. You can get add on handle pieces for the bars also, if you go with a straight bar mountain bike style bar.

Disc brakes are a fairly new thing in the bike world. Higher end sets work awesome. I had hydraulic discs on my Kona, and they were scary good. I do not recommend hydraulic though, as they will eventually leak and need attention, which could get pricey. Lots of people swear by the older style rim V-brakes (by Avid I think) that they are every bit as good as discs. I agree, V-brakes stop on a dime as well. 

Look for something with really good components (shifters/derailuers) already installed so you don't have to upgrade. I'm a fan of Shimano deore stuff. Not the best but solid. I hate grip shifts, stick with triggers or levers. 

If you end up with a bike with a front suspension fork, make sure it's a higher end one with a lock-out for pavement riding. Fox probably makes the best suspension forks right now. 

Most importantly though is that the bike is comfortable for you to ride. I would test ride a bike at least 5 miles to get the feel for it. Have a bike shop properly size you up for a bike so you know what size to look for. Good luck on your bike hunt! Can't wait to see what you decide on!


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey don't know alot about bikes, but i used to own a Surly long haul and i ordered it through a store before riding it and it turned out to be alot more uncomfortable than the other bikes i had tested.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jun 6, 2019)

I’ve been riding this Troll for a couple years, and I really like it. I’m currently using the stock 2.5” tires it came with, and can’t say I notice any difference from thinner touring tires on my previous ride. I’ll probably go fatter the next time I buy tires.

I really got tired of being on roads and highways with asshole car/truck drivers, so specifically chose the Troll for it’s gravel and single track capabilities. I think you have to first determine what kind of riding you plan to mostly do (paved roads or otherwise). The Troll can do it all, and it’s tough as a tank.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 6, 2019)

*I purchased a memory foam seat cover from WalMart and what a big difference than the regular gel seat cushion!

This will help me on my road trip next month in July.*


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Jun 6, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> I’ve been riding this Troll for a couple years, and I really like it. I’m currently using the stock 2.5” tires it came with, and can’t say I notice any difference from thinner touring tires on my previous ride. I’ll probably go fatter the next time I buy tires.
> 
> I really got tired of being on roads and highways with asshole car/truck drivers, so specifically chose the Troll for it’s gravel and single track capabilities. I think you have to first determine what kind of riding you plan to mostly do (paved roads or otherwise). The Troll can do it all, and it’s tough as a tank.
> View attachment 50640


That bike makes me wanna bike tour. Nice ride.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 6, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> I’ve been riding this Troll for a couple years, and I really like it. I’m currently using the stock 2.5” tires it came with, and can’t say I notice any difference from thinner touring tires on my previous ride. I’ll probably go fatter the next time I buy tires.
> 
> I really got tired of being on roads and highways with asshole car/truck drivers, so specifically chose the Troll for it’s gravel and single track capabilities. I think you have to first determine what kind of riding you plan to mostly do (paved roads or otherwise). The Troll can do it all, and it’s tough as a tank.
> View attachment 50640


That thing is rad 👌 anything you would change? My next bike will probably be one of these.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 6, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *I purchased a memory foam seat cover from WalMart and what a big difference than the regular gel seat cushion!
> 
> This will help me on my road trip next month in July.*


I noticed those seat covers tend to slide around too much while riding, have you found that to be a problem? Been a long time since I used one though, maybe they have improved?


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jun 6, 2019)

SaltyCrew said:


> That thing is rad 👌 anything you would change? My next bike will probably be one of these.


I can’t think of anything I would change other than the color isn’t my favorite, but hopefully thieves don’t care for it either. It’s really a solid ride, and the best money I ever spent.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 6, 2019)

SaltyCrew said:


> I noticed those seat covers tend to slide around too much while riding, have you found that to be a problem? Been a long time since I used one though, maybe they have improved?


*Yes, I did observed that! I keep it tighten as much as possible but yes, I noticed that.*


----------



## Deleted member 25142 (Jun 6, 2019)

I have a Genesis Longitude. First productionrun 2015 model with 29er wheels. This is a seriously overlooked bike for off road touring. Flack angle on the fork give stable and comfortable ride. Following year they made some bad changes. Look for olivegreen first model, 2015.


----------



## train in vain (Jun 6, 2019)

hobonoa said:


> I have a Genesis Longitude. First productionrun 2015 model with 29er wheels. This is a seriously overlooked bike for off road touring. Flack angle on the fork give stable and comfortable ride. Following year they made some bad changes. Look for olivegreen first model, 2015.


I had to look that up I thought you were talkin about the genesis bikes walmart makes haha. I was about to say 🤡


----------



## atomicnumber9 (Jun 7, 2019)

Yo, for (less than) a G bar you could fully tweak and customize a 26" retro mtb from the 80s-90s. Those bikes are great basis' for builds, strong tubing, a multitude of parts to fit your bike of choice versus new, finnicky compatible parts. They can come in wavy ass color ways and, the bike would be damn unique. Not a copy off the shelves that Timmy down the street could have too. Here is my '91/'93 Novara Arriba ($140 on craigs, put probably $500 of parts into it)


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 7, 2019)

*This is my bicycle, my friend build this for me back in 2008. Build on a Nashbar frame. I even got hit by a motor vehicle back in 2010. The bike survive! Getting ready for a road trip next month. I use a memory foam seat cover.*


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 7, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *This is my bicycle, my friend build this for me back in 2008. Build on a Nashbar frame. I even got hit by a motor vehicle back in 2010. The bike survive! Getting ready for a road trip next month. I use a memory foam seat cover.*


Does your fork have a lock-out?


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 8, 2019)

SaltyCrew said:


> Does your fork have a lock-out?


*No, it does not.*


----------



## SaltyCrew (Jun 8, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *No, it does not.*


Maybe consider upgrading to one with a lock out before you start touring. Lots of wasted pedal stroke on pavement when the fork is compressing as you pedal. Finding a used one at a bike shop or bike swap is pretty easy, as everyone likes to upgrade from their factory ones. Just a thought!


----------



## Deleted member 24579 (Jun 10, 2019)

atomicnumber9 said:


> Yo, for (less than) a G bar you could fully tweak and customize a 26" retro mtb from the 80s-90s. Those bikes are great basis' for builds, strong tubing, a multitude of parts to fit your bike of choice versus new, finnicky compatible parts. They can come in wavy ass color ways and, the bike would be damn unique. Not a copy off the shelves that Timmy down the street could have too. Here is my '91/'93 Novara Arriba ($140 on craigs, put probably $500 of parts into it)


That's a beautiful machine.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Jun 10, 2019)

I won this in a raffle drawling. I don't really ride a bicycle much. My son uses it when he goes out. He is in a constant battle with flats because of all the damn goat heads. Those slime tubes don't stand a chance against them.


----------



## Deleted member 25142 (Jun 19, 2019)

train in vain said:


> I had to look that up I thought you were talkin about the genesis bikes walmart makes haha. I was about to say 🤡


Nope, this one is around 1800 dollars... but Im leaning more and more to just go with any cheap previesly used bike,, you dont need to worry so much,,, but the Longitude is one hell of a sweet ride, anyway,,, biking is allso overlooked in my opinion,,its freedom combined with independency and speed, just get your hand on any bike, strap a tent to the rack,, and just ride into the sunset, its addictive. Now Im saving up for a 5000km ride from sweden to portugal. /Noa


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jul 5, 2019)

I just wanted to share something that may interest some, (btw.. this is a cool thread) maybe you guys have these in the states too, in some suburban areas some people ride these pushbikes that have a build in motor to them, iv ridden them before they go fast, these r not pictures i took but here is what they look like.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Jul 5, 2019)

Gas bikes are nice, but my dream is this bad boy




Weld up a little trailer and *ahem* “borrow” a bunch of batteries from those stupid little rental scooters, or better yet a few tesla packs. Mount up as much solar as you dare for the size trailer and a lil pos genny for if you need to recharge when theres no sun. For $1500 if you “borrow” the solar panels and batteries or $5k if you buy 160w (700w if you dont mind being belligerently wide and a bit long )of panels and 3 tesla battery modules you dont have to pedal! (If you cant tell im lazy as hell 90% of the time )
If you wanted to get sassy with it, you could mount a cover overtop of the trike too with solar panels, but be careful as you may be creating a wing!

The trailer could also be a pop up camper if you like projects

Its obviously going to be shit offroad


----------



## Pedal to the Metal (Jul 16, 2019)

All the suggestions I see are great but most importantly if you intend to spend the rest of your life on the bike i suggest you just go ride a bunch of different models. Go to different bike shops and take them for a test ride. Not that there are not a bunch of great out if the box bikes being built but between all the geometry differences, seats, bars, etc then adding human geometry to the equation it makes sense to ride a bunch. Brand names do a lot to convince people on that specific brand, it's called marketing. There us a particular bike brand that is very very popular for touring. Lots of people ride it because of the cool factor. I have personally fit riders to other bikes, even less expensive, without all the hype and they have been much more comfortable. Long distance cycling can be very uncomfortable if not fit properly. Careful what you wish for. 
-
Now, another suggestion, get the best wheels you can afford. A better wheel will lend you to a very durable and comfortable ride. If you don't want a bike with fatter tires, get a LHT or similar. Spend more on tires too. They are not all the same. As for gear ratios? I'd suggest 3x9 or 2x10. If you are going to spend the rest of your life on the bike you will have better and worse days, and plenty of places you will be thankful for extra gears. Or you will be pushing. If you ride enough, you will push anyway. 
-
Try and get good, better racks for bike. Tubus has been the best track I've found. Not able to break em yet. Waterproof panniers. I suggest Axiom, but Ortlieb and Arkel and other brands have their pros and cons too.
-
Saddle: if you can afford a Brooks, get one. They hurt for a while, keep riding. 
-
Hit me up with any questions, comments, etc.


----------



## Zbart1108 (Jul 21, 2019)

O would recommend a Surly,Salsa or Raleigh. There are allot of different frames out there to fit different size people so you really need to test ride first, as well as there's allot of info on the met about bike sizing, I'd you don't have a bike that's fits you properly you won't be happy. This is my current tour bike I'm on now, Surly Crosscheck


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jul 21, 2019)

OMG, Zbart1108, i was looking at your pic and thinking "Jesus H. Fuck , what a stupid whiteboy pineapple dreadlock hair-do!", when i looked through the _other_ half of my bifocals and realized you are a bald guy standing in front of a tree with linear bark.

Old Timer's Disease hitting me hard tonight, or perhaps all the strong homebrew i have been drinking.

My actually vaguely relevant contribution: This week, in a heatwave, i spent three very rough days cycling the mud/gravel C & O Canal Towpath trail in Maryland on a loaded-for-touring folding bike with 20" wheels (because i could get to Cumberland Md with it on a bus; of course Amtrak will let you bring a full-size bike for $20.) i bailed and marathoned back to Cumberland with my tail between my legs, when i decided my Swift Folder (an excellent NYC bike) was not going to do it on this mud track.

Probably no one else but me is stupid enough to try this, but if you are, it is a terrible idea.

The camping, unlike the riding on the clown-bike, was fucking amazing. There are free primitive hiker biker campsites (water pump, chemical toilet, fire ring, picnic table, large cleared area) about every 5 miles starting in big freight town Cumberland Md 184.5 miles to DC.
There is another trail (that joins with the C & O) from Cumberland running in the opposite direction to Pittsburgh (right over a steep mountain, but with more ridable crushed rock (i am told))

Will return with an appropriate bike. Recommended to all vagabond cyclists_. _Mostly flattish, being a canal towpath, with very short steep climbs/descents at the canal locks. Lots of mud .


----------



## Sickbird (Dec 31, 2021)

Salsa Marrakesh is bomber 
Scored mine $800 used


----------



## laughingman (Aug 5, 2022)

When I thought I would just have one bike, I went with a surly ogre. I ride it quite a lot under a lot of different conditions. Surly really makes a fantastic frame. The big draw of the older models of ogre and troll for me was the component compatibility. They could fit any style of drive train or brakes and they have all sorts of little attachment points for racks and cadges and bags. I got my Ogre on ebay for about 800. Though I did have to drive to pick it up. The other option would be a steel frame 26 in wheel mountain bike from the 80s or 90s. I got this Giant iguana out of a dumpster about 4 years ago. 100 bucks worth of new components and a rummage though the scraps bins of my local bike shop made a durable and dependable 3 by 9 workhorse of a bike. Its comfortable and reliable and I know it will last me years to come.


----------



## Colinleath (Aug 6, 2022)

You don't need a fancy bike to be happy with it long term. I've got a used btwin hybrid 1 step above the bottom level bike and it's been doing very well. You want a good seat and i lucked out with this one having a selle royale saddle. Main thing is if you're riding alot to know what needs to be done to take care of it.

I spent €300 on it when i got it after adding in water bottle cages, bar ends, better kick stand, longer seat post. Of course since then I've replaced the chain twice, several spokes, the front wheel (generator hubs don't last apparently, at least the Shimano one), removed the chain guard (broke and caused problems after dragging bike over a log). Lost the front fender etc.

Also, less you spend, less bad you'll feel should something bad happen to it.

I'm using a little $15 motion sensor alarm to give me more peace of mind when parking it in cities and it may have saved me from getting it stolen once!

And i second the thought that 27+” wheels are more heavy and unnecessary for most riding.


----------



## superphoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

Most important thing is get a comfy-ass seat. Also take breaks and don’t rush. V easy to burn yourself out bike touring.


----------



## Gypsybones (Aug 7, 2022)

@Matt Derrick guess who has a LHT that is your size and has been road tested with 2,600+ touring miles.


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 10, 2022)

If I had to live out a bicycle for the rest of my life?

Then I'd want an electric velomobile capable of towing a lightweight camper trailer with solar panels on it. Working on just such a setup, in fact, because depending upon what happens, I may indeed have to live out of a bicycle for the rest of my life. Nothing is set in stone quite yet, but I do have the solar panels which I bought, and the electric velomobile which I designed and built. I still need to build the camper trailer.

Compared to roughing it on the street, this would be a very luxurious way to live. The camper can be well insulated for winter and vented for summer. A small electric blanket would provide more than adequate heat if the insulation is good enough, and a battery pack can be built into the camper to run all the appliances.

Basically, you'd have a microcar and a microhome. Couple that with a small plot of off-grid land, and lots of possibilities for inexpensive low-impact living open up.


----------

